# Ingersoll Triumph Fake?



## Carlsberg Wordsworth (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi everyone

I wonder if any of the pocket watch experts here would be able to help on confirming the identity of my Triumph pw.

After searching I'm unable to find much info apart from I seem to be missing the Ingersoll branding. Usual history, it belonged to my Grandfather who sadly is no longer with us, so unable to get much info there.

Though battered, the watch does work when it feels like it and in need of a service. A replacement second hand wouldn't go amiss either and I don't know if that even works. Going by other posts regarding dating the watch, I'm a bit stuck. J2S means nothing to me if anyone can shed some light there.





Thanks.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Why would anyone fake an Ingersoll?


----------



## Carlsberg Wordsworth (Jun 4, 2014)

I take your point, perhaps a misleading topic title. I'm just guessing the watch is an Ingersoll. I've not managed to find images or anything that suggested that the maker name was ever dropped.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Why would anyone fake an Ingersoll?


you would be amazed at what folk fake, there are many a fake Casio and this morning I saw a fake watch with Sekonda quartz on the dial


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks legit to me , I've seen a few I fact I've still got a few lol.

Same movement as some of the smiths and services , basic un jewelled pin pallet


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Ingersol were made by many manufacturers basically it is just a brand name.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Not even worth discussing haha


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Not even worth discussing haha


Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Well it's not worth more than a tenner so surely it's not really worth discussing whether it's a fake or not


----------



## Carlsberg Wordsworth (Jun 4, 2014)

It's value was never in question but thanks on clearing up the validity of it. I don't suppose there are any further ideas date wise?

I've also managed to get it running fairly regularly, but it seems to gain even when adjusted to the slowest mark. Would that mean the balance spring is not able to tension correctly?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Carlsberg Wordsworth said:


> It's value was never in question but thanks on clearing up the validity of it. I don't suppose there are any further ideas date wise?
> 
> I've also managed to get it running fairly regularly, but it seems to gain even when adjusted to the slowest mark. Would that mean the balance spring is not able to tension correctly?


A constant gain in a pocket watch is often a sign that it needs a clean.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> Carlsberg Wordsworth said:
> 
> 
> > It's value was never in question but thanks on clearing up the validity of it. I don't suppose there are any further ideas date wise?
> ...


+1 what Will says, also on un jewelled watches the pivots can wear the actual plates , although from the picture yours look quite good but obviously it's a job to tell from a pic , also it is often the front plate pivot holes that wear as they need the movement out and the hands and dial of to be lubricated so often get neglected.

As for date probably late 1950s maybe a little earlier from the dial


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

It isn't the movement or case that are subject to fraud - I' hazard a guess that faking the movement would be more expensive than picking up a second hand one & utterly pointless - the faking is of character dials. A faked limited edition character dial can bump up the price by a factor of five or more


----------

